# Dominance over smaller dogs



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I've noticed recently that Barney has started to growl/snarl at other male dogs. It is usually smaller dogs and some that he has met before as well (very embarrassing as they are neighbours). I am hoping that now he has had the snip this will calm down. I presume that he is just showing them who is top dog. It's not a trait I'm liking.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph has done it on a couple, of occasions,
It tends to be if he is on lead, or the other dog is showing interest in ruby.
I think they are just been a bit "mouthy!"
I've seen Ralph been snapped back at and he has his tail between his legs - it's just a dog thing, who's who and who's boss.
If I have my two off lead, they will sniff other dogs - but more often than not, now pass without any interaction.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is the opposite, the minute she has any confrontation she lies down and rolls over into the submissive pose totally defusing any problems. I often wonder if she was like that with litter mates.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RangerC said:


> I've noticed recently that Barney has started to growl/snarl at other male dogs. It is usually smaller dogs and some that he has met before as well (very embarrassing as they are neighbours). I am hoping that now he has had the snip this will calm down. I presume that he is just showing them who is top dog. It's not a trait I'm liking.


Did it start since he had the snip or before?

I heard that they can lose a bit of confidence just after the snip because of the hormone drop - perhaps this could contribute to him making efforts to assert himself?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer would hump everything in sight pre-op. He laid down and rolled into his back post-op. I also think he's become more skittish/sensitive and barks more since the surgery. I try to think about how crazy my mom was during the beginnings of menopause. Hormone changes do not look like fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> . I try to think about how crazy my mom was during the beginnings of menopause. Hormone changes do not look like fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My laugh of the day, thanks Maureen!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Did it start since he had the snip or before?
> 
> I heard that they can lose a bit of confidence just after the snip because of the hormone drop - perhaps this could contribute to him making efforts to assert himself?


After the snip although the vet said it will take several months for the hormones to balance out.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> My laugh of the day, thanks Maureen!



It wasn't fun at the time. The best part is the amnesia that followed - mom is in full denial of being crazy witch lady. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You mean I will forget all of this? Thank goodness!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

But everyone else will remember. She on the other hand is blissfully happy.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> But everyone else will remember. She on the other hand is blissfully happy.


That's all that matters then!


----------

